# Plymouth Underground Extension,



## kernowexpeditionary (Nov 23, 2008)

Visited a few weeks ago, thanks to scotty and underworld.

Work started on the tunnels in 1942, and after several building difficaulties they became available in spring 1944, it housed several types of comms equipment, and had links to Bletchley Park, Army/naval & airforce command, as well as many others....

Around 2 1/2 miles of tunnels in all!


----------



## Urban Mole (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice find KEF, and is still in excellent condition.
Looks like some, if not all is still in some sort of use.


----------



## Bloomers (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks impressive, bud. what did it link together?


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Nov 23, 2008)

dont join up anything as such, they are a bomb proof comms centre, build under the grounds of mount wise


----------



## blighty (Nov 23, 2008)

look like a cool place to go  so was it just tunnels or were there any rooms or anything else at all there?


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Nov 23, 2008)

yeah theres a two layer nuclear bunker there as well,


----------



## blighty (Nov 23, 2008)

ahh cool! able to get in them or are they locked etc?


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Nov 23, 2008)

access to pretty much all m8, search for the other guys pics!


----------



## blighty (Nov 23, 2008)

ok cool i shall go look  looks like some cool tunnels anyway


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Nov 23, 2008)

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=7182&highlight=wise

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=7464&highlight=underworld


----------



## S1MON (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice, looks pretty interesting, was this during day time?


----------



## blighty (Nov 23, 2008)

ooh that is even more of an ace place to go now! some good places for photos! interesting stuff!


----------



## Scotty (Nov 23, 2008)

this was a organised visited to mount wise bunker and tunnels, there is no way in to theses tunnels with out the key or a gas axe.

there is two V12 RR diesel powered genrators, a big electrical room and a dead bat.


----------

